# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Τώρα ξέρετε

## MAuVE

Κύριε Μιχαηλίδη,

Σε απάντηση του ανωτέρω σχετικού σας γνωρίζουμε ότι σύμφωνα με τον Εθνικό Κανονισμό Κατανομής Ζωνών Συχνοτήτων (ΕΚΚΖΣ) στη ζώνη συχνοτήτων 5725-5850 ΜHz, επιτρέπεται η χωρίς άδεια λειτουργία μη καθορισμένων συσκευών μικρής εμβέλειας οι οποίες είναι σύμφωνες με τις διατάξεις του Προεδρικού Διατάγματος 44/2002, τη Σύσταση ERC/REC 70-03 (Annex 1) και την Απόφαση ERC/DEC/(01)06 και οι οποίες πληρούν τις τεχνικές προδιαγραφές του προτύπου ETSI EN300 440. Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω η μέγιστη επιτρεπόμενη ενεργός ισοτροπικά ακτινοβολούμενη ισχύς (eirp) είναι 25 mw. 


*Σύμφωνα με τον ΕΚΚΖΣ, δεν προβλέπεται η δημιουργία τοπικών δικτύων υψηλής απόδοσης (HIPERLAN) στην ζώνη συχνοτήτων 5725-5850 ΜHz.* 


Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες και την σχετική νομοθεσία μπορείτε να συμβουλευτείτε την ιστοσελίδα μας στην διεύθυνση <http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/telec/RadioEquip/KinopOrg.htm> http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/index2n.htm 



Είμαστε στη διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε περαιτέρω διευκρίνιση.
Με εκτίμηση,

ΜΑΡΙΑ ΣΑΡΑΝΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ

ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ 
ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΧΥΔΡΟΜΕΙΩΝ
THΛ.: +30 210 6151 033
FAX: +30 210 6105 049

Τα bold δικά μου

----------


## tse0123

Ε, δεν προβλέπεται, όχι δεν επιτρέπεται...
Κάθε point to point link είναι νόμιμο, σύμφωνα με την απάντηση.

Η σύσταση δικτύου είναι ζήτημα ανώτερου στρωματικού επιπέδου,
και πρέπει να είναι αντικείμενο ξεχωριστής νομολογίας, ανεξάρτητης δλδ
της συχνότητας εκπομπής.

[αλήθεια, στα 2.4 προβλέπεται;]

----------


## Achille

> *Ε, δεν προβλέπεται, όχι δεν επιτρέπεται...*


Ακριβώς!

----------


## MAuVE

> Ε, δεν προβλέπεται, όχι δεν επιτρέπεται...


Γιώργο, έσκισες

----------


## dti

Σύμφωνα με τον *παλιό* (ισχύοντα σήμερα) ΕΚΚΖΣ δεν προβλέπεται.
Γι αυτό πήραμε μέρος πρόσφατα στη Δημόσια Διαβούλευση ώστε στο *νέο* (του 2005) ΕΚΚΖΣ να προβλεφθεί.  :: 

Και δε θα υπάρχει καμία διακιολογία να μην εφαρμοστεί και στην Ελλάδα οτι ισχύει σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες.

Για τους νεώτερους, που δεν έχουν παρακολουθήσει το awmn από τη γέννησή του, ανάλογο ερώτημα είχε τεθεί το Μάρτιο του 2002 στην ΕΕΤΤ για τα 2.4 GHz.
Η απάντηση της ΕΕΤΤ δια στόματος κ. Γιακουμάκη ήταν "Δεν επιτρέπεται...μπλα, μπλα, μπλα...".

Την εξέλιξη τη γνωρίζετε!  ::

----------


## the_eye

Όσοι πήγαν φαντάροι όμως ξέρουν ότι

δεν προβλέπεται = απαγορεύεται

Μήπως το εννοούν και αυτοί έτσι ; Κάποιος νομικός να δώσει μια συμβουλή.

 ::

----------


## mojiro

πιστευω οτι οσα περισσοτερα λινκς γινονται απο εμας(σε οποιαδηποτε
φυσιολογικη συχνοτητα - 2,4 + 5,7) ειναι υπερ μας επειδη δειχνουμε
οτι χρησιμοποιηται - αξιοποιηται το οποιο ευρος συχνοτητων.

----------


## mindfox

> *Σύμφωνα με τον ΕΚΚΖΣ, δεν προβλέπεται η δημιουργία τοπικών δικτύων υψηλής απόδοσης (HIPERLAN) στην ζώνη συχνοτήτων 5725-5850 ΜHz.*





> Τα bold δικά μου


Τελικά, εγώ δεν κατάλαβα αν τα bold γράμματα είναι η προσωπική εκτίμηση του Mauve ή έχει γραφτεί από την κα Σαραντοπούλου.

Μπορώ να έχω μια μικρή βοήθεια;

----------


## Acinonyx

> Σύμφωνα με τον ΕΚΚΖΣ, δεν προβλέπεται η δημιουργία τοπικών δικτύων υψηλής απόδοσης (HIPERLAN) στην ζώνη συχνοτήτων 5725-5850 ΜHz.


Τώρα μάθαμε! Σε ευχαριστούμε mAUVe.

Εφόσον επιτέλους ξεκαθαρίστηκε αυτό, ας αρχίσουμε τις καταγγελίες..

----------


## ngia

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασία αλλά τo Hiperlan είναι διαφορετικό πρωτόκολλο από το ΙΕΕΕ802.11a. Πιο ακριβό και πιο καλό, αλλά και πιο άγνωστο.

----------


## mindfox

Αυτό έψαχνα κι εγώ Νικήτα.

Τι ακριβώς θεωρεί η ΕΕΤΤ λέγοντας Ηιπερλαν...

Νομίζω πως τα πράγματα είναι ακριβώς έτσι όπως τα είχε πει ο Παναγιώτης (Papashark).

Αρκεί να βρούμε ακριβώς την ερμηνεία του Hiperlan για την ΕΕΤΤ

----------


## TNS

Όντως το mail αναφέρεται σε Ηiperlan που είναι διαφορετικό από το ΙΕΕΕ 802.11a! Ίσως χρειάζεται περαιτέρω διευκρίνηση...

----------


## koki

Νομίζω όλα ξεκίνησαν με μία παρεξήγηση σχετικά με τις συχνότητες των 5, και τη νομιμότητα αυτών. Ακούστηκαν μερικοί όροι, και η συνέχεια στις οθόνες σας.

Εγώ μέχρι τώρα περίμενα να δω τι ακριβώς επεκτατικά σχέδια είχαμε και για το HIPERLAN, καθώς και γιατί αφού δε μας αρέσει το 802.11 στους 5, ασχολούμαστε τώρα και με νέα άγνωστα μέχρι σήμερα πρωτόκολλα σε αυτές τις συχνότητες.


edit: για περισσότερα δείτε και http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1 ... lan#162916
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1 ... lan#162862

----------


## TNS

> edit: για περισσότερα δείτε και http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1 ... lan#162916
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1 ... lan#162862


Η Θ.Ενότητα ή η δημοσίευση που ζητήσατε δεν υπάρχει

----------


## Cha0s

Μάλλον είναι σε ενότητα του Συλλόγου.

Ούτε εγώ μπορώ να το δω... (έχω κάνει unsubscribe από το usergroup του συλλόγου)

----------


## nvak

Είναι στην ενότητα για τα 5Ghz.

----------


## xaotikos

Που μπαίνουν τα μέλη του Συλλόγου  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Που εγώ εσκεμένα δεν είπα ότι ήταν σε αυτή την κατηγορία αλλά γενικά και αόριστα σε ενότητα που έχουν πρόσβαση τα μέλη του συλλόγου, αλλά να μην μιλήσω τώρα  ::  .................

----------


## vegos

> Που μπαίνουν τα μέλη του Συλλόγου


Μόνο μέλη του συλλόγου έχουν, δικαιούνται και ξέρουν από 5ghz.-

----------


## trendy

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από xaotikos
> 
> Που μπαίνουν τα μέλη του Συλλόγου 
> 
> 
> Μόνο μέλη του συλλόγου έχουν, δικαιούνται και ξέρουν από 5ghz.-


Δεν είναι μέλη του συλλόγου μόνο, εκτός αν κέρδισα καμία ετήσια συνδρομή στο σύλλογο σε καμία λαχειοφόρο.

Τα κομμάτια που τόνισε η jismy είναι



> 100Β Στις ζώνες συχνοτήτων 5150 - 5250, 5250 - 5350, 5470 - 5725 ΜΗz και 17,1 - 17,3 GHz επιτρέπεται χωρίς άδεια η λειτουργία συσκευών μικρής εμβέλειας που χρησιμοποιούνται για τη δημιουργία τοπικών δικτύων υψηλής απόδοσης (HIPERLAN) εσωτερικού χώρου και οι οποίες είναι σύμφωνες με τις απαιτήσεις του Προεδρικού Διατάγματος 44/2002, τη Σύσταση ERC/REC 70-03 και τα Πρότυπα EN 300 836-1, EN 300 836-2, EN 300 836-3 και EN 300 836-4. 
> Η δημιουργία παρόμοιων δικτύων εξωτερικού χώρου επιτρέπεται μόνο μετά από άδεια της ΕΕΤΤ, που θα χορηγείται ύστερα από σύμφωνη γνώμη του ΓΕΕΘΑ. 
> 
> 
> 103A Στη ζώνη συχνοτήτων 5725-5875 ΜΗz επιτρέπεται χωρίς άδεια η λειτουργία μη καθορισμένων συσκευών μικρής εμβέλειας, οι οποίες είναι σύμφωνες με τις διατάξεις του Προεδρικού Διατάγματος 44/2002, τη Σύσταση ERC/REC 70-03 και τα Πρότυπα EN 300 440-1, EN 300 440-2.


και 




> Να προσθέσω ένα επιχείρημα του "κ@λου" 
> 
> Υπάρχει μία παράγραφος που μας φωτογραφίζει : 
> 
> "δημιουργία τοπικών δικτύων υψηλής απόδοσης (HIPERLAN)" 
> "Η δημιουργία παρόμοιων δικτύων εξωτερικού χώρου" 
> 
> Αυτή δεν πρόκειται να την δεί κανείς και με μεγάλη ευκολία θα δεχθεί ότι για να κάνει κάποιος ένα λινκ των 50Mbps στα 7 χιλιόμετρα αρκεί ένα ζευγάρι 
> "μη καθορισμένων συσκευών μικρής εμβέλειας". 
> ...

----------


## vegos

> Δεν είναι μέλη του συλλόγου μόνο, εκτός αν κέρδισα καμία ετήσια συνδρομή στο σύλλογο σε καμία λαχειοφόρο.


Μάλλον.... 
Εγώ πάντως δεν βλέπω εκεί μέσα....




> Πάντως το προτιμώ γιατί με αυτό τον τρόπο θα κρατήσουμε τα μιλιούνια έξω από την μπάντα και δεν θα γίνει και αυτή σαν τους 2,4.


Κρατάω αυτό πάντως....

ΕΜΕΙΣ, οι "σούπερ", θα κρατήσουμε τη μπάντα για μας.-

----------


## trendy

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από trendy
> 
> Δεν είναι μέλη του συλλόγου μόνο, εκτός αν κέρδισα καμία ετήσια συνδρομή στο σύλλογο σε καμία λαχειοφόρο.
> 
> 
> Μάλλον.... 
> Εγώ πάντως δεν βλέπω εκεί μέσα....


Γιατί δεν το ζητάς από τους admin ως bb όπως έκανα εγώ;

----------


## vegos

> Γιατί δεν το ζητάς από τους admin ως bb όπως έκανα εγώ;


Να ζητήσω τι;

Από την ύπαρξη του, είχα πρόσβαση, δεν την έκοψα μόνος μου..

Anyway, να σου πω την αλήθεια, δε με πολυαπασχολεί. Αφού ο σύλλογος οικειοποιείται τις προσπάθειες που έγιναν στο παρελθόν για ενημέρωση από τον κόσμο και προς τον κόσμο, και αφού θεωρεί λογικό το να μην υπάρχει σωστή ενημέρωση σε όλους, και ας γίνουν και λάθος επιλογές κλπ, που είναι γνωστό τι προκαλούν, να μην υπάρχει μία ενιαία στρατηγική, τότε καλώς έπραξε.

----------


## trendy

> Να ζητήσω τι;
> 
> Από την ύπαρξη του, είχα πρόσβαση, δεν την έκοψα μόνος μου..
> 
> Anyway, να σου πω την αλήθεια, δε με πολυαπασχολεί. Αφού ο σύλλογος οικειοποιείται τις προσπάθειες που έγιναν στο παρελθόν για ενημέρωση από τον κόσμο και προς τον κόσμο, και αφού θεωρεί λογικό το να μην υπάρχει σωστή ενημέρωση σε όλους, και ας γίνουν και λάθος επιλογές κλπ, που είναι γνωστό τι προκαλούν, να μην υπάρχει μία ενιαία στρατηγική, τότε καλώς έπραξε.


Να ζητήσεις να ξαναμπείς, εφόσον το θέλεις φυσικά. Και εγώ ήμουν στην αρχή, κόπηκα για λίγο και μετά ξαναμπήκα. Απλώς δεν ξαναμπήκα αυτόματα, το ζήτησα.

----------


## ngia

Οι Ιρλανδοί εδώ και χρόνια, έβαλαν τους 5.8 σε δημόσια διαβούλευση, και στη συνέχεια άνοιξαν την συχνότητα, αυξάνοντας την EIRP σε 2W (από 25mw που είναι σε μας) με προυπόθεση μια απλή διαδικασία καταχώρησης του σταθμού αλλά και κάποιο παράβολο.

----------


## nvak

Βρε παιδιά μήπως είναι καιρός να ανοίξει αυτή η ενότητα ?
Δεν έχει πλέον πληροφορίες που δεν βρίσκονται στο ανοικτό forum.
To ότι εξακολουθεί να είναι κρυφή μόνο γκρίνια και περιέργεια φέρνει.

----------


## nvak

> Οι Ιρλανδοί εδώ και χρόνια, έβαλαν τους 5.8 σε δημόσια διαβούλευση, και στη συνέχεια άνοιξαν την συχνότητα, αυξάνοντας την EIRP σε 2W (από 25mw που είναι σε μας) με προυπόθεση μια απλή διαδικασία καταχώρησης του σταθμού αλλά και κάποιο παράβολο.


Πολύ χρήσιμη πληροφορία Νικήτα  ::  
Πρέπει να την προωθήσουμε.

----------


## Cha0s

Πρώτα με ζαλίζατε για το φόρουμ που σήκωσα και τώρα λέτε να ανοίξετε την ενότητα...

Ε ρε κράξιμο που θέλετε  ::  


Δεν χρειάζεται να ανοίξετε τίποτα... μην βάζουμε σε κόπο και τους admins.

Θα ανοίξει το http://www.5ghz.gr σύντομα.

----------


## nvak

> Πρώτα με ζαλίζατε για το φόρουμ που σήκωσα και τώρα λέτε να ανοίξετε την ενότητα...
> 
> Ε ρε κράξιμο που θέλετε


Γιατί βρέ, απο την αρχή δεν τόλεγα ? 
Μήπως φοβάσαι μην χάσεις πελάτες  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Παύση παρακολούθησης αυτής της Θ.Ενότητας  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Μπράβο Νικήτα που ψάχνεις και βρίσκεις επιχειρήματα για την υποστήριξη των προτάσεων μας στην δημόσια διαβούλευση.

----------


## tse0123

Όντως, απ'τα πιο "ισχυρά χαρτιά" είναι η παράθεση παραδειγμάτων από χώρες της Ε.Ε.
Όσο περισσότερα μάλιστα και καλύτερα στοιχειοθετημένα τόσο το καλύτερο.
Θα είναι κάτι σαν το "δεδικασμένο".
Αρκεί μάλιστα και μόνο η σχετική νομολογία γύρω από το θέμα των ασύρματων ψηφιακών δικτύων και χρήσης συχνοτήτων, ανεξάρτητα
του πλήθους των χρηστών (μπορεί και να μην είναι κανένας  ::  )

Με την έννοια HiperLan μπορούμε να συμπεράνουμε γενικά ένα ασύρματο δίκτυο υψηλής ταχύτητας διαμεταγωγής δεδομένων.

Για μένα το "αγκάθι" βρίσκεται στο φόβο του Wireless Local Loop για τηλεφωνία/video που μάλλον είναι παράνομο..

Άμα πάντως αναγνωριστεί επισήμως το awmn ένα από τα πρώτα θέματα
είναι να κατεβούν τα 3COM, WISP κλπ, που εκπέμπουν παρανόμως
δυνατά.

ps: Νίκο ελπίζω το "έσκισες" να μην ήταν για πείραγμα  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Οι Ιρλανδοί εδώ και χρόνια, έβαλαν τους 5.8 σε δημόσια διαβούλευση, και στη συνέχεια άνοιξαν την συχνότητα, αυξάνοντας την EIRP σε 2W (από 25mw που είναι σε μας) με προυπόθεση μια απλή διαδικασία καταχώρησης του σταθμού αλλά και κάποιο παράβολο.


Πολύ ωραία! Τέτοια κείμενα χρειαζόμαστε!
Να συμπληρώσω οτι η Ιρλανδία, η Μεγ. Βρετανία και η Σουηδία έχουν επανειλημένα παρουσιαστεί σαν πρότυπα ανάπτυξης ευρυζωνικών δικτύων ανάμεσα στις χώρες της Ε.Ε., από στελέχη της ΚτΠ, του ΕΔΕΤ και του Υ.Μ.Ε.
Μάλιστα, το 2003 είχε πάει αντιπροσωπεία από το broad-band.gr και το Υ.Μ.Ε. σ' αυτές τις χώρες για να μελετήσει το θέμα.
Περισσότερα εδώ: http://www.broad-band.gr/index.php?op=m ... &pageid=68

----------


## dti

Ψάχνοντας στο site της Αγγλικής Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. βρήκα τί ισχύει για τα 5.8 GHz στη Μεγ. Βρετανία:
Με 50 λίρες Αγγλίας ετησίως παρέχεται άδεια διασύνδεσης μέχρι 50 τερματικών σε όλους (ISP's, communities, εταιρίες, κλπ.). Για κάθε επιπλέον σταθμό καταβάλλεται 1 λίρα ετησίως. 
Η σχετική αίτηση είναι εδώ:
http://www.ofcom.org.uk/radiocomms/ifi/ ... p_form.pdf
Σ΄αυτή τη σελίδα: http://www.ofcom.org.uk/radiocomms/ifi/ ... n/#content
βρίσκονται τα πάντα σχετικά με το τί ισχύει για τα 5.8 GHz στην Αγγλία.

----------


## dti

Τί ισχύει στη Γερμανία:
Στη σελίδα http://www.regtp.de/en/aktuelles/pm/02679/index.html της Γερμανικής ΕΕΤΤ (regTP) αναφέρεται (στα αγγλικά):




> *WLAN frequencies in the 5 GHz band available for general use*
> Matthias Kurth: Additional frequencies will boost innovation in the mobile data sector 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> From 13 November 2002, frequencies in the bands 5150 MHz - 5350 MHz and 5470 MHz - 5725 MHz may be used for Wireless Local Area Networks free of charge. The Regulatory Authority for Telecommunications and Posts (RegTP) published a general assignment of these frequencies in its Official Gazette of 13 November 2002.
> 
> "We expect that the additional spectrum that will be available for WLAN applications from 13 November will boost innovation in the mobile data services sector in Germany. WLAN and UMTS will supplement each other and increase demand for mobile products and services. The general assignment of as much as 455 MHz of spectrum in the 5 GHz band ensures that no further costs will be payable for the use of these frequencies and that there will be no interference in this part of the spectrum", Mr Kurth, the President of the Regulatory Authority for Telecommunications and Posts, said.
> 
> With the general assignment of the WLAN frequencies, RegTP has created the legal, technical and operational basis for the use of these frequencies in Germany. Users will have to comply with the relevant requirements in order to ensure the efficient utilisation of the finite radio spectrum resource as well as the smooth and interference-free operation of the radio services. A certain technical standard will not be prescribed, however. This principle of technology neutrality should enable manufacturers to place flexible and innovative solutions on the market and thus to obtain positive user acceptance.
> ...


Στη διεύθυνση http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/ ... -03-05.pdf υπάρχει ο Γερμανικός ΕΚΚΖΣ (frequenznutzungsplan) που φαίνεται οτι ανανεώθηκε σχετικά πρόσφατα (15-03-05). Μας ενδιαφέρουν οι σελίδες 377-383 όπου αναφέρονται ποιες συχνότητες από τη μπάντα των 5 GHz προορίζονται για wlan και ποιες για ραδιοερασιτέχνες (γίνεται ξεχωριστή αναφορά...). 
Απ΄ότι βλέπω στην περιοχή των 5650-5725 MHz η ισχύς EIRP μπορεί να φθάσει το 1 W. Πάνω από τα 5.725 δεν επιτρέπεται η εκπομπή για δίκτυα wlan.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Άμα πάντως αναγνωριστεί επισήμως το awmn ένα από τα πρώτα θέματα
> είναι να κατεβούν τα 3COM, WISP κλπ, που εκπέμπουν παρανόμως
> δυνατά.


Δεν έχεις καταλάβει καλά... Όλη η ιστορία γινεται για να κατέβουν τα δικά μας λινκ.  ::

----------


## Billgout

Γείτονα (τέως  ::  ), μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες και εσύ καλά  ::  

ΟΛΟΙ θέλουμε να είναι συμβατά με τους κανονισμούς τα links  ::  και όχι να κατέβουν. Απλά κάποιοι εκφράζουν φόβους για τη νομιμότητα - με λεπτό ή λιγο πιο απότομο τρόπο - ανάλογα με την προσωπικότητα του ο καθένας.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Γείτονα (τέως  ), μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες και εσύ καλά  
> 
> ΟΛΟΙ θέλουμε να είναι συμβατά με τους κανονισμούς τα links  και όχι να κατέβουν. Απλά κάποιοι εκφράζουν φόβους για τη νομιμότητα - με λεπτό ή λιγο πιο απότομο τρόπο - ανάλογα με την προσωπικότητα του ο καθένας.


Γεια σου γείτονα Bill! Πάντα θα ειμαστε γειτονες εμεις ωρέ..  :: 

Εγώ δεν βρίσκω κάπου λάθος στο "όσα δεν είναι νομιμα να κατέβουν". Ο τρόπος είναι λάθος. Αλλά τώρα είναι αργά πιά. Επρεπε εδώ και καιρό να εχει δημιουργηθεί το κλίμα. Όταν φωνάζαμε για μικρη ισχύ εξόδου και κοντινά λινκ δεν έδινε κανείς σημασία. Υπήρχαν μάλλον άλλες προταιρεότητες... Αφού δεν πέρασε στην συνείδηση του AWMNίτη, ορίστε που φτάσαμε. Το μόνο που μένει ειναι να τους μαμίσουμε όλους μήπως διορθωθεί κάτι. Μιά χαρα..

----------


## argi

> Άμα πάντως αναγνωριστεί επισήμως το awmn ένα από τα πρώτα θέματα
> είναι να κατεβούν τα 3COM, WISP κλπ, που εκπέμπουν παρανόμως
> δυνατά.
> 
> 
> Δεν έχεις καταλάβει καλά... Όλη η ιστορία γινεται για να κατέβουν τα δικά μας λινκ.


Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν κατάλαβα απο που συνάγεις αυτό το συμπέρασμα...

@rg!

----------


## Pater_Familias

Απομακρύνθηκαν όλα τα ποστ που δεν είχαν τεχνικό περιεχόμενο με βάση το θέμα της ενότητας.

EDIT

Θα τα βρήτε στο 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14610

----------


## papashark

Μετά από 20 μέρες θυμίθηκες να κάνεις split ?

Kαι θεωρείς ότι άφησες μόνο τα on topic ? 


Τι παίρνεις και δεν μας δίνεις...  ::

----------

